# Bed modifications...



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

We haven't picked up our new 25 FB-S Outback yet but we are curious if anyone had done anything to make the bed more comfortable? We thought about buying one of those pillow tops that come on certain mattresses but we were told they are not available... The mattress just doesn't seem too comfortable but we don't want to replace it either... Any ideas?

Also, we noticed when the couch is made into a bed, there is quite a gap in the middle. We are considering purchasing a piece of foam rubber to fill the gap when used as an extra bed - anyone else tried this? Thanks!! This site is great!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just put our egg crate foam on our bed from our old Kiwi. I sleep just fine on it and no back problems come morning.

See if you can get a triangle piece of foam, that might work well to fill the couch gap. Other folks have said they used a swimming noodle and cut it to fit.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We use an egg crate on ours too. Makes a big difference.

Gotta learn to multi-task when you camp







, roll up a beach towel and put it in the crack of the couch, works great.

Mike


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

When we saw the gap in the couch when made into bed my first thought was to just roll up a towel or small blanket to fill it.

We are still "sort of shopping" We (I) fell in love with the 25RS-S when we saw it. 
Yet still unsure on the prices ...what we are being told and what we might be able to find it for.

We were told msrp was 23,something. and said we could still get the "show price" of 19,995. Although, after reading through some forum threads we are noticing that that might be a little high.

The unit we are having them hold since yesterday evening, with refundable deposit, seems to be loaded with all options.

They seem to be hard to find in this area. There are only 4 dealers in the state of Oregon and this is the only 25RS-S in the state!

Now, does that make it less wiggle room on the price? Would we be able to get them to come down a little more? Any thoughts anyone?
TIA

see topic http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Don & Monette, Where in Oregon are you?







We got our Outback 25RSS at Curtis RV in Gresham for $19300 including the hitch and with all the bells and whistles. We were willing to wait for delivery (in May) as we have to sell our 02 Coleman Mesa. They had several different styles of the Outback. We had found an 04 25RSS in Salem that they were asking $18995 and so we sort of started there when we were talking price. I have noted that they are some cheaper the further east you go. But we wanted to purchase one close by because of possible servicing needs. We live in Molalla. action jodi


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi Jodi,

Thanks for the information. We live about 3 miles from the Curtis RV lot in Hillsboro, and are working with them. I would prefer to work with them to maintain the service releationship, as well as the convenience of being close by.

Your numbers give us the leverage we need to negotiate a good deal. Sounds like we might be going back today. Hi from Aloha action

Thanks again!


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

Here is an ad for the 25RS-S for only $16,699

http://koa.rvtraderonline.com/addetail.html?51089480

Its in Michigan though.....which would be an awful long drive! Maybe you can use the ad to negotiate with your dealer and get them to come down some.

Renee'


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

We bought our 2003 25FB-S from Curtis Trailers eastside last November for around $18,500. At that time they were asking something like $22k for the same model 2004. The only difference we could see between the two was the slideing drawers in the pantry. Obviously these were worth the extra $4,000 to us.

For what it's worth, I've read on other boards that Curtis has an award winning service center (especially on the eastside). In fact, some manufactures that they don't even sell suggest going to them for service. We have only had one small leak in our trailer in the sunroof over the bathtube which they fixed without any problems or hassles. Otherwise our trailer has worked flawlessly since we've had it. We've been most please with Curtis. I feel a good service department is worth the extra money compared to a place that might sell a trailer for less money but not stand behind their product.

Just recently on of my wifes best friends husband just started working in their service department after quiting his carpet business. It should be pretty interesting to hear some of his stories and gleen some information from him in the future.

Dana


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, all you folks from Oregon, I have counted three of us so far. Maybe we can have our own little Pacific Northwest rally! jodi action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

For our mattress, we bought a memory foam pad to put on top, which is then covered with a conventional mattress pad. I bought the memory foam pad off of Ebay. There are several companies selling the new pads on Ebay. We bought the 3" but they also have 2" that folks say work just fine. I slept like a baby last weekend on that pad!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Summer...
Just curious about the price for a 3"? I'd like one of those!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hate to hijack a thread, but we are another family of Oregon Outbackers. Bought our 28RSS from Curtis in January...

And, so I'm on topic, we use a cheapo "egg-crate" style foam pad for our queen bed and it helps out a bunch. Really sleeps well.

Chet.

PS - A Northwest Outback rally sounds like fun. Would be neat to see a whole bunch of Outbacks in one spot.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

NDJollyMon:
It was about $140 with shipping for the Queen size. The dealer on Ebay was The Foam Factory. It arrived in about a week. There are several dealers on Ebay that sell the pads but Foam Fac had the best price I could find for the 3"


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Two Niner, Two Niner call the Delta Force we have a Thread Hijacking on Outbackers Topic number Fiver Zero Four. Repeat we have a Thread Hijacking in progress.*

I started up a thread for us 
Pacific Northwest Outbackers


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Summer...

Thanx...I will check into it soon. I use an egg-crate pad now, but think I'd like something more.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

HI!

Those foam mattresses sounds great...are they firm for foam?! We upgraded from pop-up and although I slept well, I would wake up with achy back.

Double check oven issue before you pick up your Outback. Some of them come with it and some dont...all the ones at our dealer have not had them at all...even the recent ones on the lot.

We paid $18,400 for our 25RS-S including everything except oven, prodigy, reese dual cam...we are on our way out next week to camp...first time.

Had friend install battery cut-off to the 12 V...figured it was worth it. We also installed isolated 30 Amp outlet at home for hook up anytime we want.

My wife keeps finding little things to pick up here and there for our 'home'....shelves, organizers for closets, etc.

have fun!!
sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Cat4nat:
The 3" foam was advertised as the best for those who like firm (we do) and the others were for those who prefer softer. No aches or pains here and we have a firm mattress at home. 
Have a great first trip. We had such a wonderful first trip...no shakedown needed - everything worked perfectly. And, we shopped for weeks getting this and that. Part of the fun!


----------

